# Radon  Decals Swoop Schwarz



## haekel72 (15. Februar 2015)

Hi, will im Spätjahr Evt. mein Swoop neu Pulvern. Frage an Euch oder @BODOPROBST ,  wo man Radon Decals bekommt? Kann man die direkt von Radon beziehen?  Sollten evt. Schwarz sein.
Danke für die Infos


----------



## bik3rid3r (15. Februar 2015)

Ui. Interessante Frage 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (16. Februar 2015)

Jo, gute Idee!
Die Decals vom Slide 140 2014 hätte ich gerne in weiss!
Gibt es hier im Forum sonst Spezis die Decals herstellen können?


----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2015)

Hm, wenn ich an mein Swoop 2013 denke und wie viele Details die Decals haben, glaube ich das wird Schwer die selbst zu erstellen. Gibt schon einige die das machen aber eher nur die normalen Schriftzüge!
Schau mal hier ein älteres Bild von meinem Swoopie:


----------



## Hike_O (16. Februar 2015)

Habe an meinem 140er Slide die gleichen detailreichen Decals. 
Aber der mattschwarze Rahmen mit schwarzen, glänzenden Decals ist mir inzwischen zu trostlos.
Nun möchte ich lieber weisse Decals..  bzw. würden mir weiße Schriftzüge -besonders der Schriftzug am Unterrohr- schon reichen.
Das ganze drumherum kann gerne so bleiben.
Hast Du diesbezüglich schon mal Radon kontaktiert?

Blaue Decals würden sicherlich auch gut auf meinem schwarzen Rahmen aussehen, so wie hier:




Quelle: Zeigt her Eure Radons!


----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2015)

Ne habe Radon noch nicht kontaktiert, dachte ich frage erst mal hier um die Jungs von Radon nicht zu nerven^^. Vielleicht hat jemand schon mehr Wissen darüber. 
So detailreich möchte ich ja auch keine mehr, sollten aber schon den originalen entsprechen - in etwa!
Sollen dann unter Klarlack kommen nach Pulvern!


----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2015)

Hatte für meinen Oldie von @theschlaatz Decals machen lassen, ob er auch das aufwendige Radon machen kann müsste man fragen!
Kontakt war Problemlos und Ware auch Okay!


----------



## theschlaatz (16. Februar 2015)

Ich würde einen Rahmen nach dem Pulvern nicht klarlacken! Die Pulverbeschichtung ist ja schon sehr stabil gegen alle Einflüsse. Ich denke das auch mit der Zeit sich der Klarlack auf der Pulverbschichtung lösen wird.


----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2015)

theschlaatz schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Rahmen nach dem Pulvern nicht klarlacken! Die Pulverbeschichtung ist ja schon sehr stabil gegen alle Einflüsse. Ich denke das auch mit der Zeit sich der Klarlack auf der Pulverbschichtung lösen wird.


War nur ein Grundgedanke, habe 2014 ein Nicolai pulvern lassen ohne Lack und die Big N Custom Decals von Nicolai auf das Pulver aufgebracht und die halten Gut, dachte nur als Schutz!


----------



## theschlaatz (16. Februar 2015)

Nein mach das bloß nicht! Das macht man beim lackieren um den Lack zu schützen und selbst das hält nicht einmal solange wie eine Pulverbeschichtung!
Es gibt auch eine Pulverbeschichtung die transparent ist. Jedoch kann man nicht zweimal den Rahmen pulvern.

Ich würde die Decals, wenn es sich um Schriftzüge handelt plotten lassen. Bei feineren und kleineren Stickern eher Digitaldruck.


----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2015)

theschlaatz schrieb:


> Nein mach das bloß nicht! Das macht man beim lackieren um den Lack zu schützen und selbst das hält nicht einmal solange wie eine Pulverbeschichtung!
> Es gibt auch eine Pulverbeschichtung die transparent ist. Jedoch kann man nicht zweimal den Rahmen pulvern.
> 
> Ich würde die Decals, wenn es sich um Schriftzüge handelt plotten lassen. Bei feineren und kleineren Stickern eher Digitaldruck.


Jepp, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung und lasse mir gerne helfen!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (16. Februar 2015)

Radon damit zu nerven geht mir auch irgendwie zu weit und die Antwort kann ich mir auch schon denken.

Könntest Du, @theschlaatz gezeigte Decals anfertigen, oder ist zuviel Kleinkarm enthalten?


----------



## theschlaatz (16. Februar 2015)

Ich benötige ein paar Detail, wie Bemaßung, Fotos, Scan oder gute Vorlagen und dann kann ich Dir genau sagen ob man es rekonstruieren kann oder nicht. Manche Sachen sind recht aufwändig gemacht.


----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2015)

Geanau so (in Schwarz da Rahmen sehr Hell wird)




Hoffe ich darf das Bild verwenden!
Hier noch die Details:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-90/


----------



## Hike_O (16. Februar 2015)

Coole Sache!
Bemaßung und Fotos folgen.


----------



## haekel72 (18. Februar 2015)

Schon jemand mehr Infos? Meine Anfrage an Radon ist bis jetzt unbeantwortet. Hoffe das sich da noch etwas tut!


----------



## sgclimber (18. Februar 2015)

Dies schrieb Bodo in einem anderen Threat dazu:




BODOPROBST schrieb:


> ...Zu den Decals, unsere Aufkleber
> aus der Serie sind Wassertranfers und diese müssen in einen Zeitfenster von etwa 80 Tagen Verarbeitet werden ist
> also nicht möglich diese als Ersatzteil zu Liefern.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (18. Februar 2015)

Radon konnte telefonisch nichts brauchbares zu diesem Thema beitragen.
Habe in Bonn angerufen und dort sagte man, ich solle im Ladenlokal anrufen, wo aber derzeit niemand erreichbar wäre.
Könnte dort klappen, aber ich werde es nicht erneut versuchen.
Ich werde mich an @theschlaatz wenden sobald ich die Abmessungen habe.


----------



## haekel72 (18. Februar 2015)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Dies schrieb Bodo in einem anderen Threat dazu:


Die Vektordaten würden mir reichen!


----------



## haekel72 (18. Februar 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Radon konnte telefonisch nichts brauchbares zu diesem Thema beitragen.
> Habe in Bonn angerufen und dort sagte man, ich solle im Ladenlokal anrufen, wo aber derzeit niemand erreichbar wäre.
> Könnte dort klappen, aber ich werde es nicht erneut versuchen.
> Ich werde mich an @theschlaatz wenden sobald ich die Abmessungen habe.


Das wäre kein Guter Service von Radon, Giant hatte die Daten raus gegeben!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Februar 2015)

Hi,

ich werde das Thema mal intern ansprechen und schauen, ob alle benötigten Vektorgrafiken a) noch vorliegen und b) verschickt bzw. veröffentlicht werden dürfen - garantieren oder versprechen kann allerdings nichts. Ich melde mich, sobald es da etwas Neues gibt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## haekel72 (20. Februar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde das Thema mal intern ansprechen und schauen, ob alle benötigten Vektorgrafiken a) noch vorliegen und b) verschickt bzw. veröffentlicht werden dürfen - garantieren oder versprechen kann allerdings nichts. Ich melde mich, sobald es da etwas Neues gibt.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hi, danke für die Antwort. Ihr braucht die ja nicht veröffentlichen. Meinem Pulverer würden die ja Reichen, ich muss sie ja nicht Wissen. Die Firma arbeitet eh für Euch^^


----------



## Hike_O (20. Februar 2015)

Also ich würde mich sehr über die Grafiken freuen, auch wenn haekel72 sie nicht selbst benötigt.


----------



## ruben81 (2. Mai 2015)

Gibt's was neues zu dem Thema?


----------

